# Kijiji Toronto



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Someone is selly complete set up 65 gal salt water for 500 bucks just thought Id let anyone know if they are looking for one


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats fantastic! Wish i had the room


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I know I really want it but not allowed till I get my fish room done which Iam starting on Monday. Prob take a couple of months to finish it.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

From what I have read beginners should start with something that has already been setup, but I think the fun in the whole hobby is doing it yourself from scatch.

I am putting money away right now and plan to start purchasing equipment in April time frame.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Are you buying all new? I'd keep your eye out in the classifieds for people who are selling single items or parting out (check out reefing sites like aquarium pros).

Also check out the drygoods section of reef central. I picked up a pump for a great price there, and there are some sweet deals on there time to time.

And yes, a huge part of the fun is putting it all together


----------

